# Editing, feedback and/or retrospection.



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2009)

N.B. I have written and rewritten the following post more than I care to admit. It would have been a novel by the time I fully elaborated on all of the related thoughts and issues, but I tried to be concise for the sake of my fellow readers. I apologize in advance if the questions or observations that I pose are not clear to you because of the concise nature of the post.

While I absolutely love the organizational features in LR, organized or not, I find that I am my own worst critic/editor. My inability to delete or demote images, for they are "all my children" is as equally frustrating as my inability to select an image, because "while its a nice shot, it just doesn't seem the best choice for the occasion". It's not that I am foreign to the concept of editing, it's just that it always seems easier to edit somebody else's work because there is no emotional attachment to their images.

Now, I know there are many, many web sites where one can post work and solicit feedback. Unfortunately, quantity is not often a good substitute for quality (on both ends of this equation), and it often seems to me that many of these sites just miss the mark, with the occasional exception of technical feedback if that is what you are after. It's not that I am opposed to improving my technical skills, as they can always be improved, but there is also the artistic side of photography, which I know can make for a very slippery slope for any serious discussion.

I recently read a forum post at Photo.net from a member who had the fortune of having a full portfolio review as well as many lengthy discussions about images that he never considered for show or publication (John Crosley's Sept. 2' comment midway in the thread: http://photo.net/street-documentary-photography-forum/''UWlh ). While such opinions are extremely subjective, and highly dependent on a person's goals, I find the notion of this "retrospective" approach quite interesting. While it may focus discussion on specific images, the discussion seems to be held in the context of a person's entire body of work.

I realize that photographers who earn their living through sales of their images get feedback from the "market", but I am curious as to how others solicit feedback beyond the "technicals". Have you ever, for example, reconsidered an image that you did not think was strong? If so, what caused your change in opinion? I would consider asking for feedback from family or friends, but that seems like asking somebody to watch hours of home movies or vacation slides. Not a very nice thing to do to people you know and love! And, while I may respect their opinions, I am not certain if their perspective is what I am actually seeking. I guess I should also state that am a historian by schooling, so I suppose that the idea of a retrospective look at my work seems quite natural to my way of analysis.

I really do like looking at my catalog of personal work in LR, but I always seem to end up frustrated when I try to make sense of it all, or even some of it. Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated. 

--Ken


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 8, 2009)

The most powerful tool for me in this area is _time_. If you let some significant period of time pass between shooting and editing, the emotional tie to the image (specifically, what you were trying to accomplish at shooting time) is diminished, and it's easier to see the photographs you actually have rather than the photographs you wish you had.

I revisit regularly, at least a month after the shoot, to see whether there were any gems I missed in the initial edit.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 8, 2009)

I think that you will be much inspired by reading some "Lessons I didn't learned in photo school"... Mark's advise is one of them. In this context, look at lessons 3', 33, 35, 42, 68, 83 and particularly #63.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2009)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=8'49.msg54898#msg54898 date=1255''9'37]
The most powerful tool for me in this area is _time_. If you let some significant period of time pass between shooting and editing, the emotional tie to the image (specifically, what you were trying to accomplish at shooting time) is diminished, and it's easier to see the photographs you actually have rather than the photographs you wish you had.

I revisit regularly, at least a month after the shoot, to see whether there were any gems I missed in the initial edit.


[/quote]

I strongly agree, Mark. But, at the rate I am going, I could be long gone before I lose enough emotional attachment to my catalog! Seriously, time is a very useful tool. Over the years I have had several pieces of work from others that I have had the pleasure of looking at on a daily basis. Its interesting how your view of a specific piece of work can change over time. Perhaps a good first step would be to start casually displaying more of my own work and let time do its thing? The flat screen in the living room is actually an IPS panel, and it will read an SD card, so I guess my initial investment other than time and energy is $'.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2009)

[quote author=Denis Pagé link=topic=8'49.msg549'1#msg549'1 date=1255'11748]
I think that you will be much inspired by reading some "Lessons I didn't learned in photo school"... Mark's advise is one of them. In this context, look at lessons 3', 33, 35, 42, 68, 83 and particularly #63.
[/quote]

Thak you for the link, Denis. I was not aware of this web site and will have a closer look this weekend.

--Ken


----------

